# power folding for b14



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

hello,

i was wonderin' if anyone has these

and how do you make them fold? do they fold when you shut car off?

also how is it wired

is it plug n play

these m3 sux balls and so tiny

gotta get rid of them


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

soccrstar said:


> hello,
> 
> i was wonderin' if anyone has these
> 
> ...


I'm confused?? Power folding what???


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Do you mean the power folding mirrors? If so, I have them on my car. It was easy to install since all the wires, harnesses and the switch came with it. To fold and unfold the mirrors you use the oem switch. Here is a pic:


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I dont think that the folding motion of the mirror assembly is power, but the mirror itself. Was that what you were getting at?


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Well my mirrors are JDM mirrors. Power retracting mirrors meaning the whole housing retracts inward and outward with the flip of the switch


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

esco2k2 said:


> Well my mirrors are JDM mirrors. Power retracting mirrors meaning the whole housing retracts inward and outward with the flip of the switch


since... the mirrors are JDM and your car isn't, how would you have used the OEM button/switch??


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

esco2k2 yea thats what i want to get

where did you get the switch

i'm bout to purchase mine from http://www.nissanautobodypartstore.com for 180 bucks

I wonder if theres a way to wire it so that when acc is on it folds out, and when car is off it folds in. i'll have to do some custom wirin' to figure that out. but i know that can be done somehow

btw is that a good price for them?

is it the same size, plug n play? no modification, drillin' needed?

tryin' to get rid of these m3, they terrible


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

everything is possible if you put your mind to it


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Shoot you will probably have to do some custom wiring. And $180 is kinda steep i got mine for $70 off ebay. As for the wiring, if you get some that come with the switch and full wiring it is plug and play. As for the oem switch I meant that it comes with a factory switch to flip in mirrors in and out


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

yea, i cant find them on ebay. that site its the only place i could find 'em


----------

